

Ning's business model - prakash
http://blog.ning.com/2008/03/so_whats_your_business_model.html

======
aagha
There model's not a bad one. Most analysts predictions is that in social
networking, two things will happen:

A) There will be a couple of massive players (Myspace, Facebook, etc.)

B) There will be a ton of niche players--you already see this with sites that
cater specifically to pet lovers (<http://www.petcrash.com/>,
<http://fuzzster.com>), expectant fathers (<http://www.brandnewdad.com>), etc.

Andreessen is betting (probably correctly) that people will be much more
interested in using a service like Ning than going out and building their own
social networking site from scratch. He can monitize on targeted ads and
value-added features, and it seems like B (above) is in fact not only
happening, but working well!

Ning passes 200,000 social networks <http://blog.pmarca.com/2008/03/ning-
passes-200.html>

Some interesting elements:

\- "We're experiencing 0.5%+ day-over-day growth of number of networks on
Ning, which means that we're adding more than 1,000 new networks per day --
and that's accelerating."

\- "Over 70% of the networks on Ning are active, as defined by 'used in the
last 30 days'"

------
alaskamiller
maybe they should talk to myspace or facebook about trying to monetize. $1
gifts!

